# day6 prize



## za.64

ive been trying to contact you about the day 6 prize.


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Hi, 

Apologies for the delay in getting back to you. 

The prize was sent out on the 8th January. Parcel Force tried to deliver it on the 9th and then on the 10th and its now awaiting collection from the depot. They would have left you a card (or two) with details on what happens next. 

I have sent you a pm with all the consignment details so hopefully you can now pop over to Parcel Force and pick it up. 

Thanks, 

John


----------

